# Maryland dairy bottle



## epgorge (Apr 8, 2007)

Anyone know this dairy.

 I donâ€™t usually pick up other stateâ€™s milk or dairy bottles (except NY), but I couldnâ€™t resist this time.

 Here is a:
 Fairfield / Western / Maryland /Dairy 

 Bottle with a base inscription of  March 3, 1925. 

 It is a qt milk with creamer and tophat. 
 It is a sealtest bottle as there is an upper slug plate with the script written embossment; Sealtest in the middle and â€œThe Sealtest System / of Laboratory Protectionâ€, surrounding. 

 The other side has a smaller slug plate with B.C.H. D. Milk Plant # 1

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 8, 2007)

Western Mary's bottom


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2007)

Joel,

 Around Baltimore, Fairfield Western Maryland dairy bottles are the most common ones found.  The baltimore book has a similar listing as common but it doesn't have everything as you described but sometimes they leave some of the embossing out but generally its the same bottle.  The book sometimes states that there are many variations that won't be listed unless it is something really rare.  This leaves you guessing whether you have a similar common variation or really something no one has seen or reported before.  Either way its a cream top which generally adds to the value. Sorry if this sounded confuzing.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 10, 2007)

Joel,

 Ironically look what I dug this evening, this and a debossed Dr. Pepper.  I have a lot of these Western Maryland Dairy bottles but this is my first whole creamtop. Now for a cop top and a babytop (Don't think WMD ever had either of those)


----------



## epgorge (Apr 10, 2007)

> a cop top and a babytop


 
 There were very few bottles putting out baby tops. This bottle has avery unique shpaed creamer. I like it. I also like the embossment. Does yours say plant # 1 on the opposite slug plate? 

 What is a cop top?
 Joel


----------



## the ham man (Feb 4, 2010)

a cop top is just a face of a man or in this case a cop it is very similar to the baby top. i have found only one of the western md cream tops whole and it was chipped pretty badly so i threw it away. i like the cream tops very much. it seems like they are very hard to find though because the cream top is almost always broken. it is listed as common in the baltimore bottle book but I still think they a great find. where were u digging when u got it?


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 4, 2010)

If you mean me I think I dug that one in Bel Air in Harford County.  You are right creamtops are usually broke.  Western Maryland Dairy bottles are the Bauernshmidts of milks but a set of every version of their bottles would be pretty big!


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 4, 2010)

I gotta add though that some Western Marylands are kinda hard to find as are some Bauernschmidts like the ones your bud Henry found.


----------

